# How do you keep car windows clean?



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

This will take an awful lot of work on your part, but it might be worth it. It's an old scuba diver's trick.

Get a tube of real toothpaste. Not gel, not whitener, etc. Spread a light layer on the inside of the window, let it sit for a minute, then wipe it off. Prevents streaking, fogging, all kinds of issues.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Done it. ..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spit shine?


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Umm...not sure I can physically produce that much saliva in one go . .


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Spit shine?


I see this going to left field.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

*cringes* yeaaa .... I see that now. .. 
Which is better in yalls opinion ...Microfiber ,paper towels, Terry cloth. .Etc ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Newspaper.

(What they used before computer screens)


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I use the "wax on, wax off" method with blue shop towels. Use one towel to apply and rub in the cleaner, use another clean dry towel to wipe over the area you just cleaned, even if you wiped it dry with the first towel.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Your also looking at a slight OCD with the windows being clean. When I fill up at pumps, I aways use the stations with window washer buckets & the sponge squeegee thing. I dip the sponge in the cleaner, shake a bit, hit all the outside door windows and use the squeege to do a quick big moisture removal .....

Then I grab a handful of paper towels and with light moisture from missed squeegee cleaner on window, detail the outside windows with paper towel while opening each door and doing the inside.

Works for me and I get compliments weekly on cleanest windows they ever seen.

I only use the stations that use the blue windshield washer fluid in the buckets.....some cheaper gas stations with stores here just fill with water. But most all carry the good commercial grade paper towels.(Love the thick blue one's...they clean a good window)

I started doing it in the winter of 2016 and stuck with me all year.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I hate streaky windows. I just use Invisible Glass with a microfiber cloth, inside and out, with the exception of the front windscreen, where I’ve bought into the RainX hype. If I didn’t have all that stuff, I’d go back to 50/50 vinegar/water with newspaper instead of towels.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

So far the best I've gotten em is with straight rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle... And I love the same for some reason


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

As a detailer i reccomend try using this stuff and after use a micro fiber towel to get rid of the streaks, works everytime for me, but use 2 microfiber towels, one to get clean and one to get rid of the streaks


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kitten said:


> *cringes* yeaaa .... I see that now. ..
> Which is better in yalls opinion ...Microfiber ,paper towels, Terry cloth. .Etc ?


I have good luck with regular windex or generic equivalent. I have so.e microfiber towels that I washed without fabric softener. Air dried, or they stick to each other in the drier. Or, the blue paper "shop towels" you can get in the auto section at walmart.

You can't always get rid of every streak though. You have to follow up with dry towels for touch up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Which is better in yalls opinion ...Microfiber ,paper towels, Terry cloth. .Etc ?


Microfiber... always finish with a clean dry one going side to side instead of up & down motion. And use real Windex (with ammonia) and not the generic knock-off brands.
Edit: as mentioned by UberBeamer, be sure to wash your microfiber towels without fabric softeners, a most important suggestion indeed.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> As a detailer i reccomend try using this stuff and after use a micro fiber towel to get rid of the streaks, works everytime for me, but use 2 microfiber towels, one to get clean and one to get rid of the streaks


Yes... Very good stuff there


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Car wax?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I just go to the local full service car wash about once a week (senior discount on Tuesdays) and let the professionals do it. Never had any complaint.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Microfiber... always finish with a clean dry one going side to side instead of up & down motion. And use real Windex (with ammonia) and not the generic knock-off brands.
> Edit: as mentioned by UberBeamer, be sure to wash your microfiber towels without fabric softeners, a most important suggestion indeed.


Careful Goob, you dont want a compliment starting any unwanted trends here... 

I want to add, Walmart sells a bundle of nice, fairly large microfiber towels in their automotive isle. I think it was a pack of 10 for like 6 dollars, and they've held up well in the wash. Cheap ones wind up in your lint filter eventually, and dont clean as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean , Any advice?


Don't use your vehicle for rideshare. You'll have pax smudging their dirty hands all over your windows. You'll have greasy hair product pax leaning their heads on your windows. You'll have disgusting pax spit out your window while you're driving 60 mph and half the loogie gets on the window.Get rid of your ocd or stop rideshare driving.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Distilled white vinegar and newspaper. Some recipes say to dilute the vinegar, but I've found it works best straight. The smell will dissipate in a few minutes if ventilated well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fixed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You missed a spot.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


I have the best results with rubbing alcohol. No streaks!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Paper towels with glass cleaner. After it's dry buff with microfiber cloth to remove streaks. If you've already tried that, that's all I have to offer!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Paper towels with glass cleaner. After it's dry buff with microfiber cloth to remove streaks. *If you've already tried that, that's all I have to offer!*


You could be a gentleman, and offer to clean the windows for her.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Wash with Windex then wipe off window with distilled water. At night shine light on car at different angles to get final streaks. I'm over it. I don't do it anymore.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You could be a gentleman, and offer to clean the windows for her.


Some compensation would have to be arranged. However as an Uber driver, my time is obviously cheap.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

When washing both sides of windows, wipe one side horizontally, and the other side vertically. This will tell you which side the streaks are on, if there are any. Huge time saver.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If your windows are perfectly clean drunk pax are liable to think their window is down and puke on the window instead of outside. Otherwise I would have perfectly clean windows.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Safelite Auto Glass in the aerosol can, use paper towels not cloth, cloth smears.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Was in the glass industry for 30 years. Always clean when it's cool. Never on a hot window. Also wipe off fast.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Was in the glass industry for 30 years. Always clean when it's cool. Never on a hot window. Also wipe off fast.


Were the salaries transparent?
Glass ceiling?

Could you see your future clearly?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Were the salaries transparent?
> Glass ceiling?
> 
> Could you see your future clearly?


Don't be tossin' stones Fiddy...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Don't be tossin' stones Fiddy...


People in glass houses and all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> People in glass houses and all.


Sometimes you & me are just~


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Some compensation would have to be arranged. However as an Uber driver, my time is obviously cheap.


Wtf? . .

You guys are nards.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Your also looking at a slight OCD with the windows being clean. When I fill up at pumps, I aways use the stations with window washer buckets & the sponge squeegee thing. I dip the sponge in the cleaner, shake a bit, hit all the outside door windows and use the squeege to do a quick big moisture removal .....
> 
> Then I grab a handful of paper towels and with light moisture from missed squeegee cleaner on window, detail the outside windows with paper towel while opening each door and doing the inside.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. Until you see a homeless guy taking **** or piss in the bucket of washer fluid at 3am.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Wtf? . . You guys are nards.


Nards are plants that are related to the Valerian family. They grow chiefly within the Himalayas of China, and since ancient times have been utilized not only for medicinal purposes but also for the purpose of manufacturing perfume and incense.
I only know this stuff because I'm a nerd.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Nards are plants that are related to the Valerian family. They grow chiefly within the Himalayas of China, and since ancient times have been utilized not only for medicinal purposes but also for the purpose of manufacturing perfume and incense.
> I only know this stuff because I'm a nerd.


So, a Nerd not a Nard...got it...okay...yup.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> As a detailer i reccomend try using this stuff and after use a micro fiber towel to get rid of the streaks, works everytime for me, but use 2 microfiber towels, one to get clean and one to get rid of the streaks


By far the best glass cleaner on the market in my opinion, got one in my trunk right now


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Leelyft said:


> By far the best glass cleaner on the market in my opinion, got one in my trunk right now


With the dead prostitute?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm going to try this exactly how it is demonstrated (note microfiber cloths in lieu of paper towels).


----------



## ShawnSteel (Jan 23, 2018)

Stop using greasy products on your dashboard/interior. The sun/heat causes the oils to evaporate and stick to the inside of your windshield. I cleaned the inside of my glass once since i bought the vehicle and it stayed clean since. The outside i use invisible glass to clean it and meguiars quik wax to repel rain. Its better than rainx. Windshield is crystal clear, no film, ever.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Kitten said:


> *cringes* yeaaa .... I see that now. ..
> Which is better in yalls opinion ...Microfiber ,paper towels, Terry cloth. .Etc ?


You have to make sure what ever you use has no chemicals on it. 
Sounds easy, it isn't.

"quicker picker upper" because the paper towels have a chemical that allows the paper to wet faster. 
Microfiber, fabric softener already applied to make 'cheap' towels feel like expensive ones.

Cloth from home, water softeners and other detergents left even after the rinse cycle.

So, the real trick is finding the right "towel" for the job.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 242426


I'm sure somebody uses this stuff at my place after I've had a few glasses of scotch. It never really works though, as I just start drinking straight from the bottle.

.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 242426


+1!!!


















Used to be in the cleaning business, and I've tested all the glass cleaner on the market against each other.

IG is the best, but Sprayway is a close second.

Sprayway comes in a foam that smells great, but it's an aerosol can. IG is the least streaky product, but smells like rubbing alcohol.

*Tips:
*
+ Squeegee windows before cleaning if car was just washed

+ To clean windows without streaks, just use a 100% cotton restaurant napkin washed three times to break it in.

+ Let the product do the work, don't push into the streak or buildup on the window - a few passes will get it clean easily. When in doubt, use more product, not more pressure.

+ I drive in all kinds of situations, and never need anything special to remove gunk/dirt/grime, but a microfiber mitt/cloth can be used for problem areas, then a second pass with glass cleaner and napkin.

- Don't use paper towels

- Don't use microfiber with glass cleaner

- Don't use general cotton cloths from hardware stores

- Don't use towels

Here's my thread with all the supplies and links: https://uberpeople.net/threads/experts-guide-to-cleaning-your-vehicle.264613/

Cheers!


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

Guess I'll chime in as mine has 11 Windows. It first starts with having your detail person buff the windows when you have your car aio d twice a year than use stoner brand invisible glass with a waffle weave pattern micro fiber towl. Wipe with the box method using one side to clean than one to polish. Try looking at autogeek.net for there helpful vids.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Don't ever use any paper products to clean glass because It leads to fine surface scratching over time!

Cloth towels are your best bet. Small, 12x12, 15x15, low lint cotton, microfiber, waffle knit, low lint *terry cloth*only to dry on step 2*. Most microfiber towels leave behind fibers that can be seen on glass, even the expensive ones, which can get really annoying, it's worse than streaks at night. But, believe it or not, the dollar tree sells a 2 pack of blue microfiber towels that leave no fibers. High quality waffle knit towels work great also. You can re use the towels, just wash like towels in cold water and never use fabric softer. Dry on low for about 20 minutes, pull them apart& fold them to store them. They will clean better without the residue from softer or too much soap. Stoner Invisible glass is a great ammonia free cleaner for the interior. For the exterior use windex with ammonia D as its good to cut the road grime and dirt.

Always use gloves, leather or nitrile disposable gloves, & make sure you use a damp cloth to clean your dash and interior window trim before doing the interior windows. Use 3 towels. 1 to the apply the cleaner (less is more), 1 to dry the cleaner, and 1 to buff and polish the surface. Just fold a towel into a square, then apply some of the cleaner to the towel, never directly to the glass, & clean the windows 1 at a time. Then dry them with a different towel. After you're done cleaning & drying, go over them again with a fiber free/lint free towel & dry buff/polish them, this removes the streaks. A circular motion, then side to side, & up & down works well. Never clean them in direct sunlight or when they are really hot unless you have to. I like to clean mine at night under lights so I can see everything. Keep a couple spare microfiber towels in your door to dry clean fingerprints & other marks left behind by the morons who like to touch the glass when you're driving & you should be good.

I would also add that if the outside of your windows have wax buildup, road grime, or any tough spots you can use denatured alcohol, not rubbing alcohol, just don't get it on the paint. A good ceramic window film with VLT of 30% or below is also a good option for a cooler car in the summer & it's easier to maintain than plain glass. With a price tag of $400 - $700 it's an investment, but well worth it, & can be written off on taxes.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

For clean windows on the outside - try to minimize rolling them up/down. Also get yourself a carwash pass. It cost me $20 a month 1 carwash per day.
For the inside I use this method 



It usually takes about a month for my windshield to get dirty inside. Passengers windows I wipe with regular windows cleaner couple times a shift.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


It's simple. Get one of those rubber squeegy wiper blade. That's how pros do it!

Inside window will need a drop of dishwash soap. Make sure not to get it on rubber. Lay down a bath towel on areas u are working on.

Don't do dishwash soap on outside cuz if it gets on paint it will eat away the clearcoat. Just swiping with the rubber squeegy blade will do with just water.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't believe this is a Featured Topic.
SMH

How to wash a window.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Was in the glass industry for 30 years. Always clean when it's cool. Never on a hot window. Also wipe off fast.


How do you cool the window down? Ice water?


----------



## Leroy B (Mar 25, 2018)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Bucket of hot water
1 microfiber cloth
1 Dish towel

Do not use any cleaning products, hot water only!

Starting with the inside windows dip microfiber cloth in hot water and squeeze out excess water then wipe 1 window then immediately dry window with dish towel. Will be streak free. Move on to all windows then do outside windows.

Next use the hot water and microfiber cloth to clean interior-dash, console, seats, doors, sills.

Hope that helps


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Is this another trick question?


----------



## Leroy B (Mar 25, 2018)

Clean windows (and interior) give a professional look. Your exterior body work can be less than spotless but it's the windows they notice.

The method I quoted above post is good for a quick clean in conjunction with a DIY pressure hose wash.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ammonia ruins window tint!



UberBastid said:


> I can't believe this is a Featured Topic.
> SMH
> 
> How to wash a window.


New member incentive. You should sign up again, and enjoy!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

F* it! Too many suggestions! I'm ready to bust out all my glass windows and just go "_au naturel."_


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is how Lucile cleans windows:


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I can't believe this is a Featured Topic.
> SMH
> 
> How to wash a window.


I cant believe you still post here. You have posted many dear john 'I am done' threads on here...yet ur always here. lol . I bet u have a ccw and pack when ur ubering thinking you will be some quickdraw hero behind a steering wheel. Sheep are weak, it doesn't matter if you can work & carry a gun. What matters is being able to work without the gun.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You guys need to stop spending money on glass cleaners, dish washers and rice cookers. 

Just get a wife. She can be all 3.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You guys need to stop spending money on glass cleaners, dish washers and rice cookers.
> 
> Just get a wife. She can be all 3.


Your wife is on line 2.
She says you forgot to vacuum.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Is the ammonia in Windex hard on the wiper blades? The reason I ask was years ago when I sold a home I had the mirror in the main bathroom replaced because the mercury in the back was peeling off. The glass company that replaced it told me to NEVER use Windex with Amonia. Sure enough the guest bathroom that was never used (and cleaned) didn't have any mirror issues.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is how Lucile cleans windows:


Sometimes you so pervy...other times you just Fiddy.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is how Lucile cleans windows:


Gawd I miss the south.

P.S. The lovely lady in the movie (Joy Harmon) operates a family-owned bakery in Burbank.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

The two towels thing is best. I use Windex multi surface with vinegar. Works good. 
Also know that if you go to a car wash, and get the wax treatment, that might be what's streaking. It will take cleaning that off to get the streaks to dissapear.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

A clay bar is probably going to be your best friend here trying to get the steaks off the exterior.
Or some 0000 Fine Steel whool.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Inside of windows:

i use the nice blue paper towels provided by my local Holiday gas stations. Once the inside of the windows are already fairly clean, I maintain with the towels and maybe a bit of windshield washer fluid. I touch up with just the towels and maybe a touch of water every few days. If the windows are really nasty, a cleaner like Windex might be necessary, but I've found Windex mostly causes streaks. Windshield washer fluid might be better.

Outside of windows:

Automated car wash followed by an energetic rubdown with the blue paper towels.

That's it. If the above doesn't work, you may have a heater system leak which constantly applies a ccloudof engine coolant on the inside of the windows.

Also, stop smoking and keep steamy drinks out of the car.



jgiun1 said:


> Your also looking at a slight OCD with the windows being clean. When I fill up at pumps, I aways use the stations with window washer buckets & the sponge squeegee thing. I dip the sponge in the cleaner, shake a bit, hit all the outside door windows and use the squeege to do a quick big moisture removal .....
> 
> Then I grab a handful of paper towels and with light moisture from missed squeegee cleaner on window, detail the outside windows with paper towel while opening each door and doing the inside.
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty much exactly as I do (see below). It's easy, cheap, no cleaner needs to be carried in the car, and I get compliments, too.

2015 Prius


----------



## davidbird12 (Jul 12, 2018)

Use a sponge and detergent and wash it thoroughly. This may sound very cliche but this is the most economical and handy way to get rid of that dirt.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I use the following products:
Turtle Wax (or Stoner) Bug & Tar Remover
Invisible Glass (aerosol)
Invisible Glass wand
Squeegee (soft rubber & folding handle)
Bounty paper towels
Cotton hand towel (quality nap, no softener in wash)
Prestone window washer fluid (blue in winter, green in summer).

My most extreme method, used when bugs are thick:
1) Park in the shade
2) Wet squeegee with washer fluid; wipe down windows
3) Spray with bug & tar remover. Let sit a moment. Scrub glass with squeegee. Wipe dry. Use towel to clean squeegee.
4) spray glass with Invisible Glass and squeegee dry.
5) Clean insides with Invisible Glass. Wrap wand in paper towels to wipe and dry.

Aerosol cleaners seem to work better than spray bottles. Avoid ammonia, as it will harm window films.

Glass cleaner is a good general cleaner in the car. Aerosol cans won't leak if they tip over. Sit on the towel to avoid heat rash.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

davidbird12 said:


> Use a sponge and detergent and wash it thoroughly. This may sound very cliche but this is the most economical and handy way to get rid of that dirt.


Really? What detergent? Dawn?

The most economical and effective method is to use the gas station blue paper towels and cleaning solution they provide. See my other comment for details.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Sometimes you so pervy...other times you just Fiddy.


I perplex even myself bud.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is how Lucile cleans windows


Nice clip. My first reaction was "Jeez, it even turned ME on." LOL

Christine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I cant believe you still post here. You have posted many dear john 'I am done' threads on here...yet ur always here. lol . I bet u have a ccw and pack when ur ubering thinking you will be some quickdraw hero behind a steering wheel. Sheep are weak, it doesn't matter if you can work & carry a gun. What matters is being able to work without the gun.


I think you got me mixed up with somebody else, buddy.
The closest thing to an "I quit" post was about three months ago when I posted that I would be accepting a part time position as a staff accountant with an agricultural firm in a neighboring town. But that I'd still be driving part time. And I did. And I do.
I don't carry in the car. No need. This is a pretty sleepy small town and a gun inside a car is not an effective self defense tool I do have a permit to carry, and when I have to go on a road trip, or go to the big city (Sacramento, San Francisco, Seattle, etc) I do carry. 
A gun is just a tool. Sometimes its the right tool - sometimes it isn't.

Pick a fight with somebody else. While I congratulate you on your reach, it exceeds your grasp. You are outclassed here.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Kitten said:


> Umm...not sure I can physically produce that much saliva in one go . .


We'll collect all saliva dripping from men's mouth on this forum, after they see your photo.

The trick is to remove dust first with a duster.
Then use anything, it will work.
Never spray on dust, you can't see fine dust.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You guys need to stop spending money on glass cleaners, dish washers and rice cookers.
> 
> Just get a wife. She can be all 3.


Sure you don't know how much a divorce can cost.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Robkaaa said:


> For clean windows on the outside - try to minimize rolling them up/down. Also get yourself a carwash pass. It cost me $20 a month 1 carwash per day.
> For the inside I use this method
> 
> 
> ...


This is the method I use and it works great, albeit time consuming.


----------



## atg410 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeez people. You don’t need a chemical engineering degree to clean your windows. It’s not rocket science. Go to Walmart and grab a bottle of Invisible Glass and a few good quality microfiber cloths. The solution is safe on tinted glass and is 100% streak-free (paired with the proper cloths). Use separate cloths for the inside and outside of each window.

I used to detail cars and have tried every kind of car wash soap, clay bar, wax, sealant, polish, carpet shampoo, tire shine, glass cleaner, you name it... that’s on the market... no joke. PM me if you need some advice on the best products to buy. I do also have some experience within the professional grade realm of products as well (stuff that’s not available in your local Walmart or Autozone).

I spent a lot of money over the years trying every kind of different product and have learned exactly what works well and lasts versus what doesn’t.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

atg410 said:


> Jeez people. You don't need a chemical engineering degree to clean your windows. It's not rocket science. Go to Walmart and grab a bottle of Invisible Glass and a few good quality microfiber cloths. The solution is safe on tinted glass and is 100% streak-free (paired with the proper cloths). Use separate cloths for the inside and outside of each window.
> 
> I used to detail cars and have tried every kind of car wash soap, clay bar, wax, sealant, polish, carpet shampoo, tire shine, glass cleaner, you name it... that's on the market... no joke. PM me if you need some advice on the best products to buy. I do also have some experience within the professional grade realm of products as well (stuff that's not available in your local Walmart or Autozone).
> 
> I spent a lot of money over the years trying every kind of different product and have learned exactly what works well and lasts versus what doesn't.


So you start by saying how cleaning your windows is not "rocket science", but then finish by saying you've spend a lot of time and money over years determining what works and what doesn't.

Sounds like science to me.


----------



## atg410 (Mar 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you start by saying how cleaning your windows is not "rocket science", but then finish by saying you've spend a lot of time and money over years determining what works and what doesn't.
> 
> Sounds like science to me.


Yes, because I take samples of each product to the lab to compare and contrast petrochemicals, polymers, and compounds between the various products. Totally.

It's called actually business. That's what you do when you want to provide the best service and use only the best products on customer vehicles. Taking a small initial financial hit to know what works and what doesn't in the long run isn't a rocket science.

Science would be what those who are making all these crazy concoctions by trial and error (scientific method without hypotheses) are doing to determine what works and what doesn't.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You guys need to stop spending money on glass cleaners, dish washers and rice cookers.
> 
> Just get a wife. She can be all 3.


My Grandma used to tell me the secret to a happy marriage was to be a lady in the living room, a cook in the kitchen, and the most depraved little hussy you could muster in the bedroom.

She didn't wash windows or dishes. She had kids for that. And she was a terrible cook. Grandpa was still home every night.

You do the math.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

RainX ... At least I use RainX winshield wiper fluid to help bead up the rain while I'm driving and it works wonders!! I bet their window cleaner is great too.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

atg410 said:


> Yes, because I take samples of each product to the lab to compare and contrast petrochemicals, polymers, and compounds between the various products. Totally.
> 
> It's called actually business. That's what you do when you want to provide the best service and use only the best products on customer vehicles. Taking a small initial financial hit to know what works and what doesn't in the long run isn't a rocket science.
> 
> Science would be what those who are making all these crazy concoctions by trial and error (scientific method without hypotheses) are doing to determine what works and what doesn't.


atg410 
Obviously I was exaggerating when I called it science.

My point is you said it took you a long time and money to figure out what works but then criticised others for trying to figure out the same things you figured out.

By saying it's not rocket science you're implying it's very easy but then admitted it took you years.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Newspaper


Ditto - newspaper and windex works best


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> My Grandma used to tell me the secret to a happy marriage was to be a lady in the living room, a cook in the kitchen, and the most depraved little hussy you could muster in the bedroom.
> 
> She didn't wash windows or dishes. She had kids for that. And she was a terrible cook. Grandpa was still home every night.
> 
> You do the math.


Heredity ?

In fact
They Say it skips a generation
And the grandchildren are often like the grandparents . . .



Angela Cheeseman said:


> RainX ... At least I use RainX winshield wiper fluid to help bead up the rain while I'm driving and it works wonders!! I bet their window cleaner is great too.


They make Lousy windshield wipers in my opinion.
Noisy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Heredity ?
> 
> In fact
> They Say it skips a generation
> And the grandchildren are often like the grandparents . . .


Is that why all my exes come back looking to get back together? Hmmmm...


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

BlueManOC said:


> As a detailer i reccomend try using this stuff and after use a micro fiber towel to get rid of the streaks, works everytime for me, but use 2 microfiber towels, one to get clean and one to get rid of the streaks


By far the best glass cleaner will never use windex again.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Jesus boys and girls get along for flips sake.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Jesus boys and girls get along for flips sake.


you think this is us not getting along? You should see when we don't get along. We really don't get along when we don't get along and it's patently Obvious.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


What i find works the best is invisible glass or similar from auto parts chain, an aerosol can. Tint safe dries steak free.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn son. ..Im gone for a day or 2,come back and my thread is featured and blowin up ... social anxiety panick attack in 3.....2....o look a squirrel! ! This is y'all gettin along ? Forget my bbq idea. ..Let's just have an all out cage match



Dice Man said:


> We'll collect all saliva dripping from men's mouth on this forum, after they see your photo.
> 
> The trick is to remove dust first with a duster.
> Then use anything, it will work.
> Never spray on dust, you can't see fine dust.


Wait what ?! Eeww ....No one


Dice Man said:


> We'll collect all saliva dripping from men's mouth on this forum, after they see your photo.
> 
> The trick is to remove dust first with a duster.
> Then use anything, it will work.
> Never spray on dust, you can't see fine dust.


What? ! Eew .. No one ever actually drools over another human. ...Just no


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Wait.. we're supposed to clean our windows?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> Damn son. ..Im gone for a day or 2,come back and my thread is featured and blowin up ... social anxiety panick attack in 3.....2....o look a squirrel! ! This is y'all gettin along ? Forget my bbq idea. ..Let's just have an all out cage match
> 
> Wait what ?! Eeww ....No one
> 
> What? ! Eew .. No one ever actually drools over another human. ...Just no


I'm down for a cage match. Not very wise, I'm old. Would be fun tho.
Would someone drive me to the hospital afterwards?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I dont know why you guys are all worried about knowing the right way to clean your windows.

Just pay someone to do it. 








Problem solved


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Kitten have you tried using a clay bar or some 0000 Fine Steel whool?
This method here works extremely well


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Classic example of over thinking. I use wipers and windex fluid in the reservoir. Seems to work just fine. Nobody *****ing and 4.95 rating says it’s ok. Jhfc


----------



## Leroy B (Mar 25, 2018)

Never use cleaning products to clean your windows. Just use hot water like the professionals.


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


meguiar's waterless car wash can be used on glass and i just tried it for the first time just now,perfect and it doesn't streak,use a good micro fiber towel of course


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> For clean windows on the outside - try to minimize rolling them up/down. Also get yourself a carwash pass. It cost me $20 a month 1 carwash per day.
> For the inside I use this method
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I did to my Windows.
The Outside I polished with a Clay bar, which works very well.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I give the window cleaner at at my neighborhood 7-11 a dollar every time I go for coffee. I’m not sure what products he uses to clean my windows while I’m getting coffee but he sure is quick.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


If you wear glasses, have you checked those?



Kitten said:


> Umm...not sure I can physically produce that much saliva in one go . .


A stray Camel could help out there!


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

A stray camel?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> A stray camel?


They're difficult to domesticate.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Sterilize yourself and never come within 1000feet of a child.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Funny that you brought up camels .. They're my favorite animals


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

Not to hijack this thread but imagine me as an OTR truck driver (back in the day) with this same OCD. I think the main reason I never made real money as an OTR driver is because I kept spending so much time stopping to clean my windows and mirrors. 

With that being said, seeing that there is so much great advice here, does anyone have any tricks for water stains? I think my car was owned previously in a place with hard water and I have them all over, it especially irritates me on the mirrors, on which I am hesitant to try any abrasive remedies since they are the expensive kind (auto dimming).


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Hmm ...I'm curious about the Water spots as well. ...There's water spots I can't get rid of on my windshield .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121864346920

Once a week on windows.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Keep the windows rolled down at all times. Problem solved.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I can't believe this is a Featured Topic.
> SMH
> 
> How to wash a window.


Kitten is the new up all-star. Can't knock her popularity. Some have it, other do not.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Kitten is the new up all-star. Can't knock her popularity. Some have it, other do not.


Yup. Until we never hear from her again, like Me'chelle


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you start by saying how cleaning your windows is not "rocket science"...


Its not 'rocket science' or 'brain surgery', it's _rocket surgery_!


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

* blanches*....i ..umm...no,im good really.. .popularity is for vapid high-school females. ...my social anxiety is kickin into high gear.. .*backs away slowly*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> * blanches*....i ..umm...no,im good really.. .popularity is for vapid high-school females. ...my social anxiety is kickin into high gear.. .*backs away slowly*


What? You don't want to be in the same league as me and @tohuntforme?


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

League?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Kitten said:


> * blanches*....i ..umm...no,im good really.. .popularity is for vapid high-school females. ...my social anxiety is kickin into high gear.. .*backs away slowly*


It's virtual reality. In a sense. The percentage of guys to girls on this forum makes a sausage party look like a good mix in comparison. I appreciate the added input that you have brought to the forum. It was getting a little slow on the regional board.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It's virtual reality. In a sense. The percentage of guys to girls on this forum makes a sausage party look like a good mix in comparison. I appreciate the added input that you have brought to the forum. It was getting a little slow on the regional board.


Yep agreed. Kitten please stick around. Even after you've decided to quit driving because of getting hit on constantly.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

...umm ...*blush* I don't get hit on constantly. ..I'm on the shy side . So ,this should be a pretty busy weekweekend.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kitten said:


> ...umm ...*blush* I don't get hit on constantly. ..I'm on the shy side . So ,this should be a pretty busy weekweekend.


That's cute how you pretend to be all naive. And in behalf of Cableguynoe , why the F did you change your profile pic??!??


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

Unnecessary attention.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's cute how you pretend to be all naive. And in behalf of Cableguynoe , why the F did you change your profile pic??!??


please Kitten....

we're losing our hotties at an accelerated rate.
Not sure if it has anything to do with our creepy, stalker like behavior.

But please bring back your pic!!!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Was in the glass industry for 30 years. Always clean when it's cool. Never on a hot window. Also wipe off fast.


This right here.. I hand washed my car at high noon last summer and it took me probably three handwashes and a few car washes to fix it. Even with a kitchen pan scrubber I couldn't get it all. I had to buy one of those unlimited passes at the car wash to deal with it.

Never again in the heat.



Cableguynoe said:


> please Kitten....
> 
> we're losing our hotties at an accelerated rate.
> Not sure if it has anything to do with our creepy, stalker like behavior.
> ...


What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It rained here pretty good last night. That's how the outside gets washed. I go through carwash every six months and I will vacuum and do the widows inside myself. Winter is rough, just have enough wiper spray to deal with rocksalt. 4.92 rating


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kitten said:


> ...umm ...*blush* I don't get hit on constantly.


I don't either. I've begun to wonder if I'm doing something wrong. LOL

I'm not complaining. Just wondering is all.

Maybe I should drive at night more. LOL

C


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> This right here.. I hand washed my car at high noon last summer and it took me probably three handwashes and a few car washes to fix it. Even with a kitchen pan scrubber I couldn't get it all. I had to buy one of those unlimited passes at the car wash to deal with it.
> 
> Never again in the heat.
> 
> What am I, chopped liver?


Brisket.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Ever see the drivers wiping their uber cars down with a towel at the airport, they are such idiots. 

Uber is bottom of the barrel price, so pax get bottom of the barrel service.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

roadman said:


> Ever see the drivers wiping their uber cars down with a towel at the airport, they are such idiots.
> 
> Uber is bottom of the barrel price, so pax get bottom of the barrel service.


Yep you're one of those I probably don't see eye to eye with, like some of the regulars at my airport. I wipe fingerprints off my windows periodically (when I have the time) because *I* don't like fingerprints on them. And I presume the pax don't either.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

roadman said:


> Ever see the drivers wiping their uber cars down with a towel at the airport, they are such idiots.
> 
> Uber is bottom of the barrel price, so pax get bottom of the barrel service.


I use that meguiars quick wax after heavy rain & car washes. Not because I'm an uberx. It's because cleanliness is next to Godliness.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep you're one of those I probably don't see eye to eye with, like some of the regulars at my airport. I wipe fingerprints off my windows periodically (when I have the time) because *I* don't like fingerprints on them. And I presume the pax don't either.


Who cares what the pax think


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

roadman said:


> Who cares what the pax think


I do. And as a result I get great ratings/tips.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I wipe mine down all the time for the simple fact that I busted my a$$ to get to where I could pay for a nice car and it means a lot to me so I keep it clean out of pride cuz it makes me happy seeing it clean. Like having nothing better to do than run your gums on internet forums makes you happy weasel dik. .I don't understand the animosity ,calm down sweetie it's OK, someday the other one will drop too. ..I promise .Then again . .I'd be grumpy too if I looked like you . Stop tryin to stir the pot by talkin crap. Grow up .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kitten said:


> Unnecessary attention.


True.

Same thing happened to Ana C.
Good thing I saved her pics!!!
I got yours saved now also Kitten



HotUberMess said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


Hahahahaha

You need to work on your flirtatious skills if you want the unnecessary attention.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> True.
> 
> Same thing happened to Ana C.
> Good thing I saved her pics!!!
> ...


She could try being hotter. Just sayin.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I could? !


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Kitten said:


> So I kinda have ocd when it comes to my windows being clean ,in any car I'm in .. And since I bought this car I for the life of me can't get the windows clean without streaks ! I've done every little trick I've watched, read ,learned. ..Bought so much stuff guaranteed, streak free, blah blah ...At my wits end ,almost to tears with these damn windows ! Any advice?


Do only pool rides... The pax will lick the windows clean.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kitten said:


> I could? !


Not you. You can't.

He was talking about chopped liver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitten said:


> I could? !


I was addressing the other female.
But everyone could try being hotter eh?

Sometimes I think my wry humor is wasted on some of you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was addressing the other female.
> But everyone could try being hotter eh?
> 
> Sometimes I think my wry humor is wasted on some of you.


I got it. I thought it was kind of rude though. She's all American and she even has "Hot" in her name.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I got it. I thought it was kind of rude though. She's all American and she even has "Hot" in her name.


Think what you will. They're jokes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Think what you will. They're jokes.


I've found that jokes usually have an element of truth. It's also convenient to make a comment then later claim it was a joke. Just saying.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've found that jokes usually have an element of truth. It's also convenient to make a comment then later claim it was a joke. Just saying.


You also should try being hotter. I'm actually trying it myself, to no avail.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You also should try being hotter. I'm actually trying it myself, to no avail.


Dude seriously. Gut is growing from adult beverage enjoyment and no exercise from sitting at a desk and in a car all day. It's borderline obscene. Fortunately for me my wife is no supermodel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm actually trying it myself, to no avail.


Yeah umm...
keep the mask on


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah umm...
> keep the mask on


I'll keep my mask on.
You remain plastic wrapped.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure if it has anything to do with our creepy, stalker like behavior.


I'll give you another try


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I'll give you another try


Please give me a try too!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> As a detailer i reccomend try using this stuff and after use a micro fiber towel to get rid of the streaks, works everytime for me, but use 2 microfiber towels, one to get clean and one to get rid of the streaks


^ THIS

Kitten I am so glad someone else maintains the high standards of glass that I do. I cringe when a dumb pax starts showing their friend something and tapping on my window.


----------

